# 580bhp Gtr quarter mile?



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

lol I am just laughing while I am writing this thread.

The reason is becuase my cousin thinks his E55 amg can beat my GTR r32.

Heres the spec on mins.

2.7 forged (hks, rods, balanced etc, etc)
R34 N1 turbos
Mapped to 1.5 bar 8500 rev limit.
1000cc Rc injectors
mines 256 cams 9.25mm lift.
bosch 044 fuel pump
Hks front pipe and mines elbows, unknown 3.5" turbo back exhaust.
split fire coils
Hks f-con v pro mafless.
ARC intercooler,
AYG gearbox

bunch of other stuff that don't add performance like coilovers, oil coolers etc.

My question what 0-60 times should I expect as well as 1/4 mile? I have not doubt he'll get a butt whooping at the 1/4 mile track but I want to know around what Region I should be aiming for.

thanks guys.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol, sounds like u two need to go head to head on the quater mile. Tis the only way to resolve this one  you know u want to.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

If its stock weight......11.3 with an average launch...................................
If ya leave the line like a pro..........11.1 @ 130 ish..................


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Would agree with TJB low 11's and with a bit of luck high 10's, you didn't list what clutch you've got.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Get down to the strip and line up together, problem solved!


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Got an exedy twin plate, We are planning to go to the strip once its al ready but Just want a ballpark figure to aim for lol.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

somewhere in the 11s but technique counts for alot. Don't be surprised if you end up with a low 13 if you really bugger up the launch! Whilst the M-B with it's automatic and traction control...


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Dont under-estimate the E55 especially if it the supercharged version 500 bhp its quick, I've got one.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

i got tanned by a merc E55 up the drag strip in may at santa pod, i ran a 12.72 and he beat me by 6 car length easy


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

it wont pull a low 11 though i wouldnt have thought!

you should manage as above between 11.3 to 11 dead


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dennis waller said:


> i got tanned by a merc E55 up the drag strip in may at santa pod, i ran a 12.72 and he beat me by 6 car length easy




What spec is your car mate?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

would have though about 350hp?
cliffs car is just over 400hp and missing interior and did an 11.97


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

I can also vouch for the E55, iv had 3, also 2 CL55, 1 SL55 which use the same engine allthough the E55 has 476bhp due to the intake, you dont state if its the supercharged version which iv only had and i can tell you they pull from nothing, a friend of mine has just spent 2k and now has 600bhp, tweaked suspension which i think is a bargain on a allready quick car...


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

gtr R33 lee said:


> a friend of mine has just spent 2k and now has 600bhp, tweaked suspension which i think is a bargain on a allready quick car...


2k on what? pulley change?


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

boomerkk said:


> 2k on what? pulley change?


Not just the pulley change no, wish it was that easy!...engine mapping, de restriction, suspension mapping, also something to do with the throttle body as there pretty restrictive, each and every car has to be mapped so chappy with his laptop takes a few hours to do the whole job, they wanted a lot more but he bargained with him, im sure he said it was DMS who did it and totally transformed the car.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

My car with 576 hp at the engine would run very consistant 11.2's 11.3's using the pfc launch control on road tires 
I did 3.54 0-100kph


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

never driven an E55 AMG but if its anything like the CLK-DTM, yeah, those Merc supercharged engines are like a sledgehammer straight away off from idle.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Well according to Drag times.com,a stock E55 can run 11.7 quarters. So i think it will be closer than you think,but id back you in the GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Do the race on a rainy day...


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't think it does a quarter in 11.7...

It is the supercharged one, In stock from the put out 469 horsepower and 516 lb-ft and qaurter miles of 12.4.

It's the 2004-05 model, not the latest more powerful ones.

It would be a close race but not that close I would have thought lol.

Just need to add some final touches and its off to the track lol.


----------

